# Need a good relacement transmission (92 Silverado K1500)



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got a 1992 Chevy Silverado K1500 that I bought 2 years ago. 227,000 Miles, but the engine was rebuilt at 200,000 and I think they might have done a shift kit on the tranny as a band-aid. It slipped very slightly going from 2nd to 3rd when I first got it. Over the past 2 years the slipping has got a little worse. I used it to plow with for the first time last season and it seemed to run like a champ, but I really don't want the tranny to blow up on me in the middle of the winter this year. I'm not really sure if its a 700R4 or a 4L60 Tranny. What should I be looking for in a new tranny? What are some good tranny companies to go through? I've heard that since I use the truck to plow with, I should get one that is built to take 500-600HP so it'll be bulletproof for plowing snow. Any suggestions would be great!
Thanks guys!
-Fred-


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Being a 92 theyll call it a 4l60,but it is essentially a 700r4. The difference came the next year when they went to the 4l60e. (same internals tho) Look for a tv cable. If you have one its not a e series. In my experience the only problems ive had with them is the 3-4 clutch and reverse. Reverse is aa common failure in plow trucks. Ditch the shift kit, their worthless. (many will argue with me, im sure) any good shop can upgrade it a bit for you with a boost valve and switch to a corvette band and servo. Cheap upgrades and should give you a better result. (without banging your head off the rear window when it shifts!) Good luck, hope this helps!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Find a local rebuilder with a good reputation. They should be willing to warranty it, even in a plow truck.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

monster transmissions 

bowtie overdrives 

thay both have web sites and 4x4 offroad guys like them with good results.

also get a tranns temp gauge kit and a nice big cooler . and to k.i.s.s method it thay even make them with built in fans and auto on/off temp switch . b&m has them like that.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I only replace with GM factory remanufactured transmissions. Hey, the stock one made 200,000 miles didnt it? With a 3 year 75,000 mile warranty it will be hard to find a better deal.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

2COR517;1300790 said:


> Find a local rebuilder with a good reputation. They should be willing to warranty it, even in a plow truck.


I agree 100% and there are so many aftermarket mods for those transmissions and can be built to be bullet proof for a lot less than a SRTA (GM) trans. Make sure that you have the "BEAST" (heavy duty aftermarket "reaction sun shell gear") installed as the OE ones are the weakest link on those transmissions. If it fails you will loose reverse, second and overdrive. Good luck


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Plowtoy;1300951 said:


> I agree 100% and there are so many aftermarket mods for those transmissions and can be built to be bullet proof for a lot less than a SRTA (GM) trans. Make sure that you have the "BEAST" (heavy duty aftermarket "reaction sun shell gear") installed as the OE ones are the weakest link on those transmissions. If it fails you will loose reverse, second and overdrive. Good luck


The best locally rebuilt transmission warranty Ihave ever seen is 12 months/20,000 miles. Maybe things are different in other peoples neck of the woods.


----------



## z71hts (Sep 27, 2011)

before you go rebuilding it, check the adjustment on the Throttle valve cable. It may have been rebuilt before you bought it. A throttle cable that is out of adjustment will make the trans do strange things.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Big thing on these trannies, is the temp of the fluid, I would agree with sweetk30 get a big cooler and a eclectric fan set up to come on automatically. Try to keep the temp around 200-225 if it gets up to 275 it will burn and the tranny will start to burn clutch plates and bands.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

omaha area, go to a certified transmission, get the road ripper tranny. built for high h.p. apps and plow trucks, can get a 3 year warranty, and they stand behind their work.

or i have a turbo 350 tranny built to handle 600 horsepower thats got an adapter on it to swap into a 700r4 tranny application and be a direct bolt in.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if 700r4 tranny with tv cable system then this being adjusted wrong will kill a tranny faster than to much heat.

in a 700r4 tranny its NOT a kickdown cable only like older stuff. its also a throttle valve ( tv cable name ) that tells the tranny how much load is going in to help bump pressure in tranny.

so if its not adjusted correctly then it can and will burn up a tranny fast.

but yes it also does help with kick down function in the tranny.

and here is a good chart for tranny temps.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Linear X axis scaling would make that graph mulch more impressive.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

tell tci trannys then 

and what is that anyways ?


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've only heard good thing about bowtie overdrives and if you follow their install instructions to a T they will warranty it for 1 year unlimited mileage.


----------

